# Tall Grasses...



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

I am looking to create a natural border in my backyard and I thought tall grasses would be the way to go.

I am looking for something about 6 feet + and a type that likes an extra amount of water.

There is one point in the yard that is higher than the rest, which buts up against my neighbors property. (which is higher yet) He has his down spouts out of the ground pointed at my house (which is at the lower end of the yard) and I was hoping without having to dig up the yard to run drain tile, that I could plant the grasses to "help" soak up some of the water.

Any thoughts on variety?

-J


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......

Bamboo,..??


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

ok, 


can you give any pointers and types?


-J


----------



## Robert131 (Feb 11, 2008)

Bamboo is a decent choice. Heavenly bamboo variety is more like a shrub, but will maintain a 6-8 foot height. As for ornamental grasses, most don't get that tall, except maybe pampas grass.


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

do i need to cut the bambo back like i would have to with tall grass?

Plus i was thinking that the grasses will not be tall until mid June!



-J


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

so i did more investigating I have a "crock" with a sewer cover in my backyard, I removed the cover and the water was about an 3 inches from the top. So I drained it and found there is gravel in the bottom, no pipes are visible in or out, I can also feel the bottom lip of the crock and thats where the gravel begins. I asked my neighbors if they knew what was story behind it and I was told it was a leech bed. My understanding is a leech bed drains into the ground, for the last 3 years i could always see standing water in the crock and my backyard is very wet.

Any suggestions to get it to work?

-J


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

I would start with maybe cleaning it out. Unless the stone in the bottom is meant to be the bottom. Is there another lip under the lip?


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont think so, its almost slag like stone.


-J


----------



## gecica (Oct 31, 2008)

Bamboo Wall? are you talking something like this:


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

no, just a wall of bamboo.


-J


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

This below was cut and pasted from another web page. Also you can do a google search "law suit bamboo removal". Neighbors have successfully sued neighbors over this invasive bush (?)





There are two types of bamboo: Running and Clumping. 
Running is the troublemaker of the bunch. Much like my other friend, the nutsedge, it sends runners several feet in all directions that send up shoots willy nilly, to and fro. You must have a fair amount of acreage or you must find a way to contain it either with a gravel trench around it, or in a plot of earth surrounded by several inches of concrete that the shoots cannot get through. Or in a large pot, of course. You can also prune any shoots that come up in unwanted areas, but if that area is your neighbors yard, that might become an issue. I have seen pictures of it piercing asphalt.


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

I have actually dug a 10"trench all the way around and then placed concrete backer board in the trench. 

Thanks for the info though!


-J


----------



## crawdoogie (Nov 9, 2008)

Be very careful in your choice of bamboo as several running varieties are very invasive and require a 30 inch deep barrier to keep it in one place.
That said there are hundreds of different varieties that range from 12" tall ground cover to 60' tall giants and in various colors too.

http://www.bambooheadquarters.com/

is here in Cali and they have a bunch.

http://www.bamboogarden.com/default.htm

In Oregon and have more reasonable prices

Fountain grasses are tall grasses with feathery plumes. I like the purple variety shown below.


----------

